# motion in the spread.



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

just wondering I've been back and forth between spining wing and jerk cords.I seem to have more sucess with the jerkcords and small spreads but every time I can remeber the spinners working well it was over a large spread.Wondering what the rest of you use?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a jerk cord is the way to go .spinners are played out and the geese hate them


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jerk cords defenitely. if you get a spinner get the ones with remote that way you can turn them off when you get the birds working close.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ya I have both,and I do notice the spinner is worthless after the opening weekend.Just wondering if some of the other spinners like the wonderduck ao the teal,or even the floaters was producing for anyone.As far as geese go I still cant beat a good flag,makes me wonder if flagging for ducks would be worht it?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> ya I have both,and I do notice the spinner is worthless after the opening weekend.Just wondering if some of the other spinners like the wonderduck ao the teal,or even the floaters was producing for anyone.As far as geese go I still cant beat a good flag,makes me wonder if flagging for ducks would be worht it?


i have never flag ducks ...not being a smart butt i go were the ducks want to be put out 6 to 12 decoys and call it a day .. i have 9 spinners, splashers,pulsators , wing thing..i have the big mojo, baby mojo the teal and the dove ..you have to find were they want to be on what wind... thats the key to great duck hunting ...on a north wind there may be 50 to 100 ducks at your spot ..on a south you may see one ..thats the biggest thing .....


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Also if you have groups of deeks,set a long line so it looks like they are moving toward the group. I set the long line deeks just off to the side aligned with the landing zone,not to close though. This gives the impression of movement but does not create any. 
Jerk cords work well,but IMO are more trouble than there worth. I have tried sinking a block with a big tree limb connected with a bungie with a rope to the blind and this worked well,made more movement than a traditional jerk cord. 
Try the long line though,its doubled my success.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Believe me I'd love to go where the ducks want to be but in my current position due to private property I can't.I've been doing this for a long time in the same swamp and was just looking for something new that might work better,I'll give the long line a try.I typically don't put out alot of deeks, but adding six or so more isn't a problem.I do however notice that whenever I get deeks more that 20 or so yards away from me I end up with ducks landing short of the blind.Thanx for the advice I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> a jerk cord is the way to go .spinners are played out and the geese hate them


I agree the geese don't like to finish to the mojos. We just keep them right at our layout blinds and reach up and shut em off when the geese start working. the ducks usually finish well to them in the earlier season (especially in the fields). By late season the ducks are wary of them. good to use them back under trees away from the main spread to provide movement.

This year will be my first year to use a jerk cord. Hope it works well...


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

i do the same thing as duckman with my mojo, right next to the blind and shut it off, just make sure the white is facing down when it stops spinning. I use two magnum quivers and a jerk cord. I started with just the quivers and they helped but the jerk cord helped even more, this year I made a mallard machine I plan to add to the spread. I use a small 12v battery for the mallard machine like the kind you use for a flasher for ice fishing to keep the weight down and easy to transport.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

DuckMan1006 said:


> I agree the geese don't like to finish to the mojos. We just keep them right at our layout blinds and reach up and shut em off when the geese start working. the ducks usually finish well to them in the earlier season (especially in the fields). By late season the ducks are wary of them. good to use them back under trees away from the main spread to provide movement.
> 
> This year will be my first year to use a jerk cord. Hope it works well...


Geese will finish to duck mojo's early in the year. Had it happen this year in early goose, and last year in youth season.


----------

